# Different P99 trigger systems?



## Doood (Oct 28, 2007)

I've never owned a handgun before and know little about them. Haven't even shot one in about 10 years. I'm actually kinda embarrassed to show my lack of knowledge and ask the basics like this.

I just bought my first house and would feel safer with some protection. I've done lots of research lately and really like both the Px4 9mm and Walther p99 .40 caliber. As a noob both of these stand out from the rest as something so great I've gotta have both. I read the .40 p99 kicks too much for some and Px4 .40 doesn't, but I don't want two of the same size and prefer the Px4 in a 9mm.

I suppose target practice is the only way to fully know and understand the workings of a handgun but I'd like to know beforehand the purpose of different trigger systems and why you would choose one over the other. Is it personal preference or functionality?

To be honest, I thought you just turn off the safety and pull the trigger like a shotgun. Apparently that's not the case. Here' s few things I don't understand...

Does single action / double action means you can choose one or the other? 

In single action, do you pre-cock it for each shot for the purpose of having a shorter trigger pull? Or the first shot you pre-cocked and then each additional shot cocked automatically? 

Double action, does it mean you pull the trigger while it is decocked and has a longer pull and/or takes more strenght to pull the trigger? And DAO means you can't pre-cock it.

I guess I don't understand why there are AS, QA, and DAO models.

If I wanted to cock the first round and have it auto pre-cocked after that, what trigger system would that be called?

Sorry for the dumb questions.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You should look further "up" in the Walther section - in the sticky area. There is already a detailed post about all the trigger styles - here ya go :mrgreen:

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=7631

I think that will answer any questions U have about the triggers...

As for the 9mm vs 40 cal recoil debate - I will say that while I am a super, huge P99 fan (everyone here knows that I am), I think the P99 is best in 9mm. I have fired the P99 in 40 cal, and I would not like the gun nearly as much if I had a 40 cal P99. The 9mm version is already a bit snappier than most other 9mms. I'm not a wimp who can't handle the 40 cal recoil, but it is quite a bit more than the 9mm. And, not my preference.

There are always some 40 cal P99 fans that will pop up and countermand me. But, I will say that over the years on many gun forums, I have seen numerous people complain about the recoil on the 40 cal P99 - and they regretted getting the P99 in that caliber (wiching that theyw ould have gotten one in 9mm). The next post below mine may tell you how wonderful the gun is in 40 cal - and that's fine. All of this is subjective. But, I wouldn't want one in 40 cal personally.

And, as for the PX4 - I have said several times that while I have no interest in getting into the 40 cal round (I think effective shot placement with a 9mm is just as effective), IF I did want a 40 cal handgun, the PX4 would be the one to get. In 9mm, I didn't find much difference in recoil with the rotating barrel. But with the 40 cal, I looked at the gun after the first shot to make sure I wasn't shooting a 9mm. And, this was after I loaded the magazine with 40 cal bullets myself.

The P99 is and always will be my fav handgun. There be more accurate guns like 1911s and such - but in my hands, the gun shoots better for me than even a 1911. But, I only want it in 9mm.

If I were to go buy a 40 cal gun tomorrow, I'd get a PX4.

Your milage may vary, and you will get all sorts of opinions from others who respond after my message...


----------



## Doood (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah I read the faq's and watched some videos. Doesn't really make real world sense. Most of the time they say a trigger system is just like another kind on another gun, which I've never heard of. I'll just keep reading. I probably won't understand it until I've actually got my hands on it and shoot one.


----------



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

Congrats on the new home!

I have held the P99, have not shot it, and loved the way it felt, especially how the magazine release feels. In fact, the next handgun I buy will more than likely be the P99 in 9mm.

I have shot the Px4, and well, I just did not like it.

I currently own a 1911 from springfield. I love it.

I think I did not like the px4, because it was double action with a de-cocker.

Have you thought of revolvers? Easy to clean, and you don't have to worry about too many moving parts.

If you are stuck on an automatic, here is a guy demonstrating the AS trigger, which I suggest.


----------

